# Requirements for label



## Joshua Koen (25/10/16)

Hello fellow Vapers!

I'm not too sure if this is the right section to ask this question, but assumed a few of you mix and sell your juice with custom labels. 

If I were to sell liquid using my own branding, what are the current requirements for what must be on the label? I see that all obviously mention nicotine strength and VG/PG ratio, most all mention ingredients, and then some sort of child warning and child protective bottle? Does anyone know the specifics related to this, any goverment website to find out current regulations regarding eliquid labeling, etc. 

Thanks in advance!
-Josh


----------



## Anneries (25/10/16)

hi @Joshua Koen My Suggestion would be to go and look at a commercially available ejuice bottle. Take a look at a couple and derive it from there, take the one with the least amount of information available.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff (25/10/16)

What I'd like to see is date of manufacture and batch number

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7


----------



## Andre (25/10/16)

No legal requirements that I know of currently. So yes, look at other labels and yes, like @huffnpuff a date of manufacture and batch number would be great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (25/10/16)

None. And I am yet to see bottles labeled with date of manufacture. Aside from I think one import. For now, MAKE ART. Nobody has regulated that away yet. Have fun. Enjoy the journey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dominic.hartze (27/10/16)

So question..... how long does ejuice last..... if we were going to put dates on it when would you not buy the juice????

Reason I ask.... I've created my label put my label into print and started my juice and now its in the steeping progress 2-3 weeks. so if I had a to put a date to it what date would I use??

When is it the correct manufactured date? before steep or after steep; date once bottled ; date it was mixed ; 

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (27/10/16)

dominic.hartze said:


> So question..... how long does ejuice last..... if we were going to put dates on it when would you not buy the juice????
> 
> Reason I ask.... I've created my label put my label into print and started my juice and now its in the steeping progress 2-3 weeks. so if I had a to put a date to it what date would I use??
> 
> ...


I guess "Mixed on....", which will also give the buyer an idea of time it steeped.


----------



## dominic.hartze (27/10/16)

Cool thanks 

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Caveman (27/10/16)

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> None. And I am yet to see bottles labeled with date of manufacture. Aside from I think one import. For now, MAKE ART. Nobody has regulated that away yet. Have fun. Enjoy the journey.


Empire from GQ Vapes have a Bottled On date on it which is also pretty cool.


----------

